# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Porsche 911 Dakar

## finboy



----------


## 4WARNED



----------


## ExtraSlow

Porsche outback.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Make sure you spec the $2060 titanium wheel bolt option!

----------


## bjstare

Finally, a good winter beater. Idk how I'm going to decide between this and the Huracan Sterrato, but it's nice to have options.

----------


## finboy

It’s the best of both worlds for @90shelby

----------


## Buster

Porsche- an SUV company pretending to be a sport car company, making a sports car that acts like an SUV. Full circle.

On the other hand, finally a 911 that would get me to look twice instead of just yawn.

----------


## killramos

> Porsche- an SUV company pretending to be a sport car company, making a sports car that acts like an SUV. Full circle.
> 
> On the other hand, finally a 911 that would get me to look twice instead of just yawn.



$300k please. If we deem you worthy to buy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

One day, I'll be nature enough to see the word "Dakar" and not immediately think of this:




Ok... Probably not.

----------


## heavyD

So Subaru was on to something after all with the new WRX.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> It’s the best of both worlds for @90shelby



If it had a backseat, it would almost be the perfect Trackhawk replacement.

----------


## bjstare

> If it had a backseat, it would almost be the perfect Trackhawk replacement.



I haven't looked into it, but couldn't you pretty easily retrofit some factory seats in it?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Porsche- an SUV company pretending to be a sport car company, making a sports car that acts like an SUV. Full circle.
> 
> On the other hand, finally a 911 that would get me to look twice instead of just yawn.



Horseshoe theory

----------


## npham

That mint/sage colour looks great. Perfect winter beater.

----------


## BavarianBeast

The Huracan Sterrato would be a much better buy imo.

----------


## you&me

> I haven't looked into it, but couldn't you pretty easily retrofit some factory seats in it?



You can... Everything you need is there and there are plenty of accounts online from people adding back seats to their GT3 / Tourings, etc.

Finding someone in North America to do it and the associated liability seems to be the problem.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> You can... Everything you need is there and there are plenty of accounts online from people adding back seats to their GT3 / Tourings, etc.
> 
> Finding someone in North America to do it and the associated liability seems to be the problem.




Not on the 992, the mounting points etc are not in place for the GT3 to install rear seats. I’m guessing it’s the same for the Dakar, although I’ve read it’s built off of the 4S/GTS chassis….. so maybe?

Edit: The mounting points don’t exist in the 991 either but they were there in the 997. Yes you could weld them in etc on a 991/992 but that’s not a reasonable suggestion for value retention in my mind.

----------


## BavarianBeast

So what was the general consensus in the Porsche community for this car? Is it sold out/selling above msrp or are people not interested?

----------


## Buster

> So what was the general consensus in the Porsche community for this car? Is it sold out/selling above msrp or are people not interested?



Porsche tells the community what to think, not the other way around.

----------


## bjstare

> Yes you could weld them in etc on a 991/992 but that’s not a reasonable suggestion for value retention in my mind.



Sounds like something a poor person would say.

----------


## flipstah

> Finally, a good winter beater. Idk how I'm going to decide between this and the Huracan Sterrato, but it's nice to have options.



god damn I want your job

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> god damn I want your job



You want to stare at dudes while giving them BJ's??

Whatever floats your boat...

----------


## flipstah

> You want to stare at dudes while giving them BJ's??
> 
> Whatever floats your boat...



I'm not gay but a 911 is a 911

----------


## you&me

> Not on the 992, the mounting points etc are not in place for the GT3 to install rear seats. IÂm guessing itÂs the same for the Dakar, although IÂve read itÂs built off of the 4S/GTS chassisÂ.. so maybe?
> 
> Edit: The mounting points donÂt exist in the 991 either but they were there in the 997. Yes you could weld them in etc on a 991/992 but thatÂs not a reasonable suggestion for value retention in my mind.



While not "mounting points" per se, both 991s and 992s have indentations in the subframe, where the rear seat belt mounting points are bolted to. All subframes are are constructed the same, so essentially this is the same as the factory method, where your typical C4S has these holes drilled for the mounting point. 

This method has been approved by the German equivalent of the DOT (TUV) for the 991s & 992s, since it's identical to the factory method. So, not 100% original, but 100% identical to those that are original. 

Unfortunately, there is not the same level of approval in Canada or the US and without that, I doubt any shop here would expose themselves to that liability, so from that perspective, yes value retention would be an issue. Too bad.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> The Huracan Sterrato would be a much better buy imo.



Do you get a free pair of white Oakleys and Monster Energy stickers with those sick light bars........

Bro!

----------


## BavarianBeast

I hope so because I think I’ll be getting one and I love free shit!

----------


## JustinL

> So what was the general consensus in the Porsche community for this car? Is it sold out/selling above msrp or are people not interested?



It's a limited edition car, so will likely live in garages hoping that it appreciates. It will be sold out the moment the allocations drop.

----------


## Buster

The porsche is somewaht acceptable. That Lambo is fucking disgusting.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> It's a limited edition car, so will likely live in garages hoping that it appreciates. It will be sold out the moment the allocations drop.



Thanks I was trying to look over rennlist and saw some murmur about people accepting $100k adm down in the USA. Crazy 




> The porsche is somewaht acceptable. That Lambo is fucking disgusting.



That livery is gross, this is nice imo. 




It’ll be great for what I’ll use it for anyways which is winter.

----------


## yipb



----------


## bjstare

That's the ideal porsche for where we live. Drive in any season without fear of potholes, ice chunks on the road to wreck your splitter, etc.

----------


## max_boost

How much is the msrp and how much is the dealer adjustment lol

----------


## bjstare

> How much is the msrp and how much is the dealer adjustment lol



Lots and unreasonable, respectively.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm guessing it's not priced high enough actually. Probably sell out quickly, which is a sure sign it's underpriced.

----------


## Buster

> I'm guessing it's not priced high enough actually. Probably sell out quickly, which is a sure sign it's underpriced.



they underprice these cars as an incentive for "repeat customers" to buy them and then flip them at a profit. It's the business model of Porsche.

You have:

- Sucker #1: buys a VW SUV badged as a Porsche
- Sucker #2: pulled from group above. buys a bunch of high margin "normal" Porsches with contrast stitching and overpriced options to get access to the special ones. In the meantime fills the pockets of Porsche and Porsche's douchey dealers
- Sucker #3: buys special edition in secondary market from Sucker #2, making Sucker #2 forget momentarily that they are a sucker and ensuring the cycle continues.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Porsche knows more than me about thier business model. 

They do now make one model I'm interested in though, so if my wife starts making 600k/yr, I'll be calling them about the taycan wagon.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Porsches generally seem to be for the wanna be car guy who doesn’t know where to start and just gets suckered into their brand and ends up paying absurd prices for mediocre cars. It’s a great business model because so many people who make money want to look like somebody important and they think a Porsche is a great start. 2 cents. The GT cars are great but the brand operates like a joke and I wouldn’t ever buy into it now

----------


## Buster

> Porsches generally seem to be for the wanna be car guy who doesn’t know where to start and just gets suckered into their brand and ends up paying absurd prices for mediocre cars. It’s a great business model because so many people who make money want to look like somebody important and they think a Porsche is a great start. 2 cents. The GT cars are great but the brand operates like a joke and I wouldn’t ever buy into it now



This.

They build a few interesting cars that are either difficult to get or over-priced. Then they sell the punter versions to the normies who think brand equity is transitive. It's not.

When I see a 911, all I can think is that things didn't quite work out for that dude the way he wanted, otherwise he would have just bought a GT3.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Porsches generally seem to be for the wanna be car guy who doesn’t know where to start and just gets suckered into their brand and ends up paying absurd prices for mediocre cars. It’s a great business model because so many people who make money want to look like somebody important and they think a Porsche is a great start. 2 cents. The GT cars are great but the brand operates like a joke and I wouldn’t ever buy into it now






> This.
> 
> They build a few interesting cars that are either difficult to get or over-priced. Then they sell the punter versions to the normies who think brand equity is transitive. It's not.
> 
> When I see a 911, all I can think is that things didn't quite work out for that dude the way he wanted, otherwise he would have just bought a GT3.




If the shoe fits.

----------


## Buster

> If the shoe fits.



all that matters is if _you_ like it

----------


## finboy

I just want a cayman GTS 4.0, the ultimate “that guy can’t afford a real Porsche” porsche

----------


## killramos

What’s a real Porsche? A Macan? A Cayenne?

I mean they sell more of those than anything else combined.

----------


## Buster

> I just want a cayman GTS 4.0, the ultimate “that guy can’t afford a real Porsche” porsche



Aren't those awesome though?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm a long way from a Porsche guy, but that Cayenne that the one person on here has with the hybrid assist seems pretty awesome. I bet the diesels were cool, too. Virtually all Caymans seen pretty good and that Taycan thing seems pretty cool, too.
Panamera is AIDS on wheels whether it's the $70k one or the $170k one.
Apparently the 911 Turbos are fantastic but I can't tell the subtle styling differences until you get to the GT cars and those have stickers that look like a rich person let their little kid scribble on their new super car.

----------


## Buster

> I'm a long way from a Porsche guy, but that Cayenne that the one person on here has with the hybrid assist seems pretty awesome. I bet the diesels were cool, too. Virtually all Caymans seen pretty good and that Taycan thing seems pretty cool, too.
> Panamera is AIDS on wheels whether it's the $70k one or the $170k one.
> Apparently the 911 Turbos are fantastic but I can't tell the subtle styling differences until you get to the GT cars and those have stickers that look like a rich person let their little kid scribble on their new super car.



They build two cars that aren't VW... Or at best Audis. The 911 and the Cayman. (I think anyway)

The 911 turbo has the worst boring to speed ratio of any car.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I thought moreso that the Toureg was a cheapened (but not enough cheapened) Porsche rather than vice versa.
But it's important to consider all the fucks I don't give.

----------


## Buster

> But it's important to consider all the fucks I don't give.



You and Porsche share this perspective.

----------


## JustinL

I've got both a Porsche pretending to be a VW and a VW pretending to be a Porsche (the e-hybrid). They are awesome SUVs and come out of the same factory. I think you could argue that the first generation Touareg is more Porsche because they had to make compromises from the Porsche design. Porsche designed a rear biased AWD system and VW had to do modify it to get it to run 50:50. I wish they still brought the Touaregs to North America, but the Atlas has taken it's place, which is a lower quality but cheaper vehicle.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Yours seems awesome. I didn't know that the Toureg want here anymore for sale.

----------


## Buster

> I've got both a Porsche pretending to be a VW and a VW pretending to be a Porsche (the e-hybrid). They are awesome SUVs and come out of the same factory. I think you could argue that the first generation Touareg is more Porsche because they had to make compromises from the Porsche design. Porsche designed a rear biased AWD system and VW had to do modify it to get it to run 50:50. I wish they still brought the Touaregs to North America, but the Atlas has taken it's place, which is a lower quality but cheaper vehicle.



My wife drives an Atlas. It's way down on quality compared to the original Toauauaaregs. But it serves a much different purpose, which VW nailed. It's one of the very few truly large crossover SUVs on the markets for those of use who don't want a body on frame. But it feels like a giant golf (which it basically is), and has the worst suspension I've ever owned.

----------


## gpomp

> Do you get a free pair of white Oakleys and Monster Energy stickers with those sick light bars........
> 
> Bro!
> 
> Attachment 110150



What kind of VW is that?

----------


## you&me

> What kind of VW is that?



Audi.

----------


## schocker

Another one for this club:

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a4...rato-revealed/

----------


## Buster

VAG seems to be the only company that thinks this is a thing. This isn't a thing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Walter White likes that car. I do not.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> VAG seems to be the only company that thinks this is a thing. This isn't a thing.



One time back in the hockey days, a teammate tried to get some shitty nickname to stick with me. The nickname didn't make much sense and I was more popular and in better shape than this guy (although he could skate faster, which did actually really piss me off).
He had a party at his place and we both got super drunk and he kept calling me whatever gibberish it was while no one laughed.
So I barfed under his couch cushions and never ever told anyone. So yeah, that's what happens.

LoL, I haven't thought of that in a long time! Good times!

----------


## BavarianBeast

The thing is theyll all sell out in no time and probably appreciate too. 

Lambo configurator is up now, its going to be a great car for Canadian winters. https://configurator.lamborghini.com...MBV-23093-2023

Might be one allocation left in Vancouver, but I know most markets are sold out already.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Well I bought a Sterrato. Really looking forward to it. Will be nice to be able to bomb around in any conditions with supercar. Any takers on the Dakar?

----------


## bjstare

That’s awesome. I’m looking forward to seeing one in person.

----------


## ExtraSlow

How long until you get it? Hit up the forest service roads.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I can’t wait. Im more excited about it than I was the EVO. Just such a cool car that makes sense in our shit roads and winter. 
Probably not until September or October 2023. Definitely have some good gravel roads on the radar and winter driving planned for it.

Also plan to visit dirt fish rally school in Washington to get the skills up. If anyone is interested in a group package for April/May, hit me up!

----------


## killramos

Trading in the Evo for it or keeping both?

----------


## BavarianBeast

I think they will be different enough to justify keeping both. Time will tell though. I don’t think Huracan EVO prices are going to plummet any time soon so I’m comfortable holding onto it until I know for sure.

----------


## killramos

I think that is an awesome choice

----------


## Buster

Cool!

----------

